# Eating For Mass



## cobra (May 24, 2007)

Hello

Ive laid out a new eating plan that im gonna stick to for the rest of the year to pack on some weight. Just need your opinon if anything needs changing at all.

Meal 1= 100 grams oats in skimmed milk.Protein shake= 60grms carbs.50grms protein.

Meal 2= 100 grams oats in water.Protein shake.=60grms carbs.45 grms protein.

Meal 3= 200 grams chicken breast in large wholemeal pitta salad. 45 grams carbs.55 grams protein.

Meal 4= mass shake fruit. 50 grams protein. 100 carbs

TRAIN

meal replacement after train.50 grams protein 100 carbs.

Meal 5= 200 grams chicken. 200 grams potatoes. 150 grams brocalli. 55 grams protein. 45 grams carbs.

Meal 6= protein shake in milk.45 grams protein

Around 350 protein. 410 carbs daily

What do you guys think do i need to lower the carbs slightly or is this fine

Cobra


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You need to incorporate fats into this diet.Fish oils,nuts,olive oil etc.


----------



## cobra (May 24, 2007)

Oh i forgot to mention im taking udos oil in the morning and almond nuts before bed also multi vit n mineral,creatine,glutamine.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Much better! however,i reckon a few fish oils throughout the day would also be of benefit.

As for the carb aspect,trial and error,give it a go.If you are gaining too much fat then back off the carbs a bit.The opposite applies if not gaining.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

cobra said:


> Meal 1= 100 grams oats in skimmed milk.Protein shake= 60grms carbs.50grms protein.


I'm no expert, but are you sure about those figures? The oats I buy (Sainsbury's) have ~75g of carbohydrate per 100g and I'd have thought oats would be pretty standard? There are also carbs in the milk (~5g per 100ml from memory), but I guess you're omitting these as you don't have much milk?

Again, I'm far from an expert, but have you calculated a total calories per day figure? I may have misunderstood but from the way you've posted it doesn't look like you've done this? If you do, make sure you include the fats in things like oats (there's 40 or so calories from fats in 100g of oats). Setting a suitable total calories per day figure based on your size and activity level would seem to me to be the first step in planning any diet, and then go on to looking at the protein/carbs/fats ratios you fancy to make that up.

You could start with the diet you've posted, see how you get on, and reduce the carbs if you find you're getting fat. Where you will run in to problems is if you decide you want to change the diet up a bit more. If say you get bored with chicken and want to swap to have a tuna pasta salad once a day instead, then to keep things the same you'd want the tuna meal to have the same number of calories as the chicken meal it's replacing, not just the same protein and carbs content.

Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## cobra (May 24, 2007)

Ive calculated that from my carbs and protein im geting over 3000 cals excluding fats,i will calculate my fats too,and yes the bag that ive brought has got 60grms carbs and sometimes i do use sainsburys purple packs of oats with 74 grms per 100 grms oats..

As with the milk in my oats in the morning is just a splash,not even a cup full to be honest,if its too thick i just add some water in

All in all do you guys think i could put some weight on with this sort of a diet,not too worried about puting on a little blubber as im not competing this year


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

cobra said:


> and yes the bag that ive brought has got 60grms carbs and sometimes i do use sainsburys purple packs of oats with 74 grms per 100 grms oats..


Interesting. There must be different kinds of oats then! Thanks; I didn't realise that. Are the oats you've found particularly high in protein? Just wondering what makes up the other 40% of their mass...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

5 of your meals rely on whey protien, I think that's quite bad personally I only use whey first thing in the morning or post workout - or if I have to miss a real meal. If you ate that diet for too long you would probably have problems with digestion/bowels, not to mention lack of variety, perhaps eggs would be better as a replacement for some of the whey.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

agree with the above, i try to get all my protein from solid food. apart from post workout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a diffrence in the amount of carbs in oats i have seen the packs from sainsburys and yes they do contain a lot more per 100g but other than them the standard is 60g per 100g....

The diet looks fine but if you are looking for mass then i would raise the carbs and drop the protein a little but if you are going to truly calcalate all the macro's then you need to incorporate the fats as well and all the little extras like carbs from milk and carbs from Protein powders....


----------



## cobra (May 24, 2007)

Ta for the help guys,im gonna include eggs into the diet too and lean minced lamb with pasta 3-4 times per week aswell,how many egg whites per sitting should i shoot for. im gonna stick with this for 2-3 months see how i get on..


----------

